# Why isn't there right-click in OS X yet?



## Matrix Agent (Oct 4, 2001)

Yes, I know that right-click is implemented, but Apple is just about denying its very existance. It was my thought that a two button mouse would come out at the same time as 10.1 Every time I want to close a minimized window or view the contents of a docked folder I should be able to simply right-click. What I am really looking for is a Two button Apple Pro Mouse, and I would also like to see the ability to close out minimized windows by right clicking them, it just seems so natural that its a wonder they don't include it. Your thoughts?


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 4, 2001)

I don't have much to base this on, but I've heard from some apple people and rumor threads that Apple has a few different prototypes. 

Could be all a hox, though.

I've noticed that I can right-click in os9 and do much more than I can in 10. Although that opinion is changing fast with 10.1.


----------



## mcasteel (Oct 4, 2001)

My non-Apple USB mouse does right-clicks on OS X. Thankfully, it is actually doing left-clicks for me, since the new Darwin code let me change the USB mouse driver to left-handed operation. The scroll wheel works on most of my favorite OS X apps (by no means all--e.g. Opera).

So, you don't need to wait for Apple if you don't want to.


----------



## symphonix (Oct 4, 2001)

The impression I get is that Apple want to avoid any unwanted complexity, and putting two buttons on the mouse only confuses the newbies. G.O.K. how they cope with those five-or-six button Micro$oft contraptions.
There are always stories circulating in Mac support circles of people who had the mouse pointing backwards and had learned to pilot them upside-down, simply because they didn't know any better. People are often spotted running mice up walls, or down the side of the desk, when they run out off room. In short: people are a problem. If they added another mouse button, that would stir up merry hell in their tech-support and forums.
Anyhew, my Logitech wheel-mouse optical works fine in OSX.


----------



## fryke (Oct 5, 2001)

Apple was asked for two and three button mouses for years now, and they always stated the same thing (no assumptions or rumours needed here):

'The Macintosh can be used with one mouse button. We want this to be the easiest experience for new users.'

Or something along these lines. Of course power users always wanted more buttons, but then again they always had the chance of doing so. Kensington trackballs have been around for Mac forever now, and so have Logitech mouses. As long as Apple does a context sensitive menu with ctrl-mouseclick, this is no problem at all, because you can program your mouse to use that. And in Mac OS X the right mouse button is automatically set to do just that without any third party software.

However some betas of Carbon applications (namely Illustrator, InDesign) have problems with it. They give you a menu on ctrl-clicking alright, but they don't on right mouseclick. Guess that'll be fixed until release, though.


----------



## GadgetLover (Oct 5, 2001)

I own a Wacom Graphire2 and it has THREE buttons (a left and right button PLUS a clickable scroller wheel!)  all for only $99.  And even without Wacom's drivers it all works fine.  Wacom has X beta drivers out (its feature set is great but I've noticed a few bugs in the beta so I removed it for now -- but it DOES work).

Best $99 I spent in a while...  also comes with TOUCH-SENSATIVE pen (with eraser!).


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 5, 2001)

I know that plenty of two-buttom mice exist. The problem is, I have my heart set on having an Apple branded two-button mouse, I just like the design too much. I guess eventually there will be a two buttom mouse which I like.

I'll just keep waiting, my pro mouse is great anyway.


----------



## jweisbin (Oct 5, 2001)

I have an MS Intellimouse Explorer, and its the best mouse I've ever used, it blows away the Apple Pro mouse. 4-buttons and a scroll wheel, 2 buttons and the scroll wheel are recognized by OS 10 (even better in 10.1) without any added drivers. You can scroll finder windows and terminal windows, as well as Internet Explorer windows, with the wheel, and right-click away.


----------



## Tom C (Oct 5, 2001)

I knew someone at my old job who used her mouse upside down!  And she claimed that she learned to do it that way from someone else.  

How could someone not think to turn the thing the proper way up?  Isn't it intuitive?


----------



## pbrice (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't think that Apple needs to introduce a two-button mouse.  If you want a two, three, four,...button mouse, please pick one up.  However, I like the fact that Apple designs it system to function with a single button - its the simplest solution.

Plus, why do you need two buttons when it can be done with one?  Namely, you can access contextual menus with Click + HOLD.  If you just click on an item and hold it, the contextual menu pops up right under your pointer.  Your in a hold pattern already, so just zip up or down the contextual menu to your item, and let go to implement.  You don't have to use the Ctrl to get the contextual menu.

People seem used to the right-mouse form their experience with Windows and other systems, but Apple is MORE convenient and, quite frankly more compatible, than them because with Apple you can use:

Right Mouse click
Ctrl + click
Click + HOLD

Windows only supports Right Mouse click for contextual menus, and doesn't support Click + HOLD at all!  Plus, even if you right mouse click on a Windows item, you have to click and let go, navigate to your choice, and then click again.  How or why is this considered easier than Apple's implementation?!


----------



## jeb1138 (Oct 5, 2001)

OmniWeb even goes a step further than any other program I've seen in OS X yet -- (at least w/ my MS Intellimouse Optical) if you click-and-hold the scroll button at the same time as scrolling it will page down instead of just scroll down.  Also, the left and right buttons (4th and 5th buttons) seem to be have some kind of functionality, but definitely different than the regular left and right clicks -- they're recognized as clicks in some places but not others.
It's hard to imagine why Apple would build all this functionality into the OS and not sell a multi-button/scroll mouse.


----------



## uoba (Oct 5, 2001)

I've been using the Kensington Mouse (4 buttons + scroll + scroll button) and all buttons work under OSX -- Kensington brought out drivers for 10.0 ages ago, and two days after the release of 10.1 updated them so they could work with this as well.

Superb company. All buttons programmable!!

This is my 50th post by the way! Thank you Thank you.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Oct 5, 2001)

Apple really needs to shed some of the stigma they have in the corporate circles. These short sighted Windows users see the Mac with it's one button mouse and get all high and and mighty about it - "Only one button - how can you do x, y, and z with only one button?".

I definitely think Apple is way overdue in making an Apple branded multi button mouse with a scroll wheel. Apple's Pro Mouse is great, but I'm sorry - after using the MS Intellimouse Explorer, why would I want to go back to a one button mouse? I don't want to have to keep my hand on the control key to bring up extra menus, etc. Plus, once you get used to a scrollwheel on a mouse when you surf the web, you never want to be without it.

I don't see why Apple just doesn't keep the single button Pro Mouse for the iMac line, and make a multibutton scrollwheel mouse for the pro Mac's. The OS is designed to take advantage of it, and I bet more than half of the pro users go out and buy one from somebody else anyway. Just seems to make sense for Apple to try and get that sale for themselves....


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 5, 2001)

Exactly what I was thinking.

This may seem obsessive, but i can't stand the two second delay when I click and hold. I need right-click!


----------



## jabhome (Oct 6, 2001)

Is a two button with a wheel that works just fine.  Why wait for Apple to design a mouse when there are hundreds on the market that already available.  If you are that obsessed with Apple that you will only accept a multi-button mouse blessed by Steve, then I would argue that you don't really need the right click functions. 

It seems some of you folks are insecure in your computer purchase if you are worried what some Windoze user thinks about the Mac mouse.  If you think that corporate America is shying away from the Mac platform because of the mouse you are crazy.  Hell our servers don't even have mice, the techies do eveythin with keyboard commands.

Just my thoughts,
Jason

By the way that Kensington 4 button mouse looks cool, I will probably shell out the duckets to get one of those soom.  Not only is it programmable but it looks good next to my iBook.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Oct 6, 2001)

I should probably buy a cat....

I have the MS Intellimouse Optical, the Intellimouse Explorer, the Kensington Mouse In A Box Optical, and a Kensington 2 button Mouse In A Box.

Out of all of them, I prefer the MS Intellimouse Optical. My only beef with it is that it doesn't have any acceleration in OS X, and using OS X 10.1's built in Mouse control panel, the tracking is just too slow for me. That's why I went out and bought the Kensington MIABP Optical - it had OS X drivers/acceleration. 

Hopefully MS will release OS X drivers for their mice. Once they do, it'll be back on my dual800...


----------



## fryke (Oct 6, 2001)

i think this whole thread shows not only how apple thinks, but also how it enables a market. *every* mac-shop i know of sells 'more'-button mice and trackballs. but the basic one-button mouse is okay for most users at first. it's even a design wonderpiece!  i'm not using it, because i need more buttons. but compare to what mice wintel-based computer manufacturers deliver as 'the mouse'. lousy! although all of them have at least two buttons and a scroll wheel now, they all feel quirky and cheap.

apple's support of more mouse buttons in os x is not a hint at future mice. at least it doesn't have to be. support was already in Rhapsody DR 2 and apple hasn't released a two button mouse in the last few years.

i think mice have been discussed enough here. maybe apple will ship mice with more buttons some day, but i believe the day of 'real virtual reality' will come before that.


----------



## Otap_X_Caasi (Oct 6, 2001)

I have a kensington mouse. My right ckick works and my scroll works in all native OS X applications.


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Oct 6, 2001)

I think Apple should rename their current Apple pro mouse to just "Apple Mouse" or "Apple Mouse 2.0" or something, and release a new one with 2 buttons and maybe a scroll and call THAT one the "Apple Pro Mouse"... Also, Apple could sell the basic "Apple Mouse" (the current Pro mouse) with all systems, and if you want the "Pro" version, either request in specifically when getting your system or buy it seperately.

Just my opinion...


----------



## nemac (Apr 23, 2008)

OK, sorry to bring it back the topic.  However I just received an notice from Apple that stated that you could access the built in dictionary by doing a "Right-Click+ D" within any application.  Only problem is they did not explain how to do a right click in OS X.  I have a MacBook running OS 10.5.2.  Someone please tell me how to do a right click on a laptop without a mouse.

TIA


----------



## jbarley (Apr 23, 2008)

Read the other thread you just started.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 23, 2008)

nemac said:


> OK, sorry to bring it back the topic.  However I just received an notice from Apple that stated that you could access the built in dictionary by doing a "Right-Click+ D" within any application.  Only problem is they did not explain how to do a right click in OS X.  I have a MacBook running OS 10.5.2.  Someone please tell me how to do a right click on a laptop without a mouse.
> 
> TIA



Hold down two fingers on the trackpad and click!!!!! 

All you have to do is go to System Preferences->Keyboard & Mouse and select the Trackpad tab and enable some two finger gestures that you want. Easy!


----------



## Viro (Apr 24, 2008)

One Mouse Button = Dead Horse + Whip.


----------



## fryke (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm glad Apple *still* hasn't released a two- or three-button mouse, but rather opted for the one-button Mighty Mouse and the "hold down your gesture-fingers on the trackpad"-solutions. Else my earlier comments could be seen as, hmmm, off the mark...


----------



## simbalala (Apr 24, 2008)

fryke said:


> I&#8217;m glad Apple *still* hasn&#8217;t released a two- or three-button mouse, but rather opted for the one-button Mighty Mouse and the &#8220;hold down your gesture-fingers on the trackpad&#8221;


So am I. I believe in Apple&#8217;s original decision that the brain should not have to make a decision about which button to click, just click. It&#8217;s probably less important today than it was when the mouse was first introduced since so many people are used to mice on computers but I&#8217;m sticking with my one button mouse and trackpads which do offer a &#8220;right button or action&#8221;.







I have the new keyboard now so that picture is out of date.


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm so used to right clicking now, I don't think I could go back to use a one button Mac mouse. 

The Apple Mighty mouse seems to suffer scrolling problems (dirt builds up too quickly).


----------



## simbalala (Apr 24, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> The Apple Mighty mouse seems to suffer scrolling problems (dirt builds up too quickly).


Heh, no problems scrolling with a trackpad. When it gets grimy just wipe it down.


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 24, 2008)

That's what I do with myself!

But on a more serious note, I'd be interested to know the RSI (repetitive strain injury) risk factors of track pads compared with one or two click mice.


----------



## simbalala (Apr 24, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> But on a more serious note, I&#8217;d be interested to know the RSI (repetitive strain injury) risk factors of track pads compared with one or two click mice.


I don&#8217;t know if there&#8217;s ever been a study but my guess is that the trackpad is safer, you hardly have to move your hand. You can rest it on the desk and only move or tap your fingers.


----------



## Timotheos (Apr 24, 2008)

simbalala said:


> I dont know if theres ever been a study but my guess is that the trackpad is safer, you hardly have to move your hand. You can rest it on the desk and only move or tap your fingers.



I would have thought the opposite. You rest your arm in the same bad way (according to wacom) as when your holding a mouse, but instead of using/tensing up your whole hand and wrist like with a mouse, your using much smaller and weaker muscles in your fingers, hand and arm to do a lot more more work than they should be able to.

Either method is bad though, so it doesn't matter, best bet is to mix up your input methods I guess.


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 25, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> I'm so used to right clicking now, I don't think I could go back to use a one button Mac mouse.



For me its the exact opposite. I know I can just tap on my trackpad with two fingers and get a "right click", but till today I only used it like, um... once?

I don't really see when you would ever need a right click, except sometimes in MS Office.
The only time when its really practical, is in the Finder, when I right click the desktop to change the background, but otherwise?

Well, everyone uses a computer differently so that was just my opinion.


----------



## jbarley (Apr 25, 2008)

Timotheos said:


> I would have thought the opposite. You rest your arm in the same bad way (according to wacom) as when your holding a mouse, but instead of using/tensing up your whole hand and wrist like with a mouse, your using much smaller and weaker muscles in your fingers, hand and arm to do a lot more more work than they should be able to.
> 
> Either method is bad though, so it doesn't matter, best bet is to mix up your input methods I guess.


The 2 fingers I use on my trackpad have seen regular use ever since puberty, so there's nothing weak about them.

jb.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 25, 2008)

I've used two Logitech mice (one wireless and the other wired) both with great right clicking mouse buttons. Mighty Mouse is just not the same thing. Not sure why apple has been so reluctant to join the rest of the world on this for so long...

Of course this is not a new complaint as this article from 2003, referencing an even OLDER article, illustrates:
http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/2231


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 29, 2008)

Am I missing some part of the conversation? Apple does make a multi button mouse. The Mighty Mouse is a multi button mouse, it just comes configured with right click disabled. Apple does this because they still believe (wrongly or rightly, depending upon your opinions) that a single button is more intuitive than two buttons.

And additionally, yes, you can get a right-click equivalent by tapping w/ two fingers on the trackpad (again, disabled by default, but enabled by simply clicking on one checkbox).

So long as Steve Jobs runs the place, Macs will always come with an out of the box experience tuned to those who have little computing experience (the lowest common denominator in the user experience ladder). That's why all of the "power user" features of OS X are disabled by default. Still, it's not like OS X doesn't have these features ready to go under the hood with a simple pref tweak.


----------

